# Spare Parts for Savic cambridge



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Has anyone any ideas where I can get a yellow shelf and a small pair of the green ladders for my Savic Cambridge cage? The one's I have are a little chewed therefore wonky. I have tried PaH and they said they don't order the parts neither does the pet shop down the road:frown2:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No I don't know if there is anywhere that you can get savic spare parts from to be honest which is really stupid I think. Maybe look on ebay to see if anybody is selling a cheap cambridge cage or something. Both me and TDM got one for 99p a few months ago but one of the shelves was broken in mine so I replaced it with the shelf from a savic peggy which was the same size.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Have a look at this thread.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/61694-savic-replacement-parts.html


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> No I don't know if there is anywhere that you can get savic spare parts from to be honest which is really stupid I think. Maybe look on ebay to see if anybody is selling a cheap cambridge cage or something. Both me and TDM got one for 99p a few months ago but one of the shelves was broken in mine so I replaced it with the shelf from a savic peggy which was the same size.


That's good to know that the shelves from a Savic Peggy fit a Cambridge:thumbup1: I thought the Peggy shelves would have been much smaller with the cage being smaller


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Have a look at this thread.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/61694-savic-replacement-parts.html


Thanks

I have emailed Savic again but they already said that Pet shops can order the parts but the pet shops I went to say they don't!!!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> That's good to know that the shelves from a Savic Peggy fit a Cambridge:thumbup1: I thought the Peggy shelves would have been much smaller with the cage being smaller


I think the cages must be the same width but the Cambridge is longer and higher.

This is the one I got for 99p although I told my o.h to give them a bit more so we gave them £5.










The yellow shelf is out of the savic peggy that I had in the shed.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have emailed Savic again but they already said that Pet shops can order the parts but the pet shops I went to say they don't!!!!


It's a pain that they won't let you order direct isn't it.

I will keep an eye open on ebay for you. I think I saw one of those ladders and a house for sale yesterday but not the shelf.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Something like this would do and you would have a small spare cage too as well as the platform and ladder. Hamster cage on eBay (end time 06-Nov-09 13:08:57 GMT)


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Something like this would do and you would have a small spare cage too as well as the platform and ladder. Hamster cage on eBay (end time 06-Nov-09 13:08:57 GMT)


That's good. I will try and see if I can get one on ebay and will let you know how I get on!! It's ridiculous I can't order it direct from Savic


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

might be worth trying a different [email protected] mine orderded me a green ladder, but you have to ask for hamster heaven ladder (as don't sell cambridge anymore) but they are the same.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Yaaaay result I got back in touch with the rep from Belgium and told him PaH don't order Savic replacements and he emailed me back saying they definitely do and he gave me the product codes, so I telephoned Pets at Home Head office 0800 328 4204 and spoke with Alison Harvey and she said they definitely can order spare parts for the Savic cages including the Hamster Heaven!!! She was going to telephone my local store and put the Deputy Manager right as he obviously does not have a clue She said he should have phoned head office and done a special order. Here are the codes if anyone wants the shelves/platforms for the Savic cambridge, code 010247-0023/gn04 price £4.74 obviously they come in red or yellow and fit the Peggy cage. Small/short green ladder code 010251-0000/gn04 price £1.47 and Long green ladder code 10252 price £2.39. Just tell them you got the cage there a while back but hamster has chewed. You can get the clips as well.

It is good to know they are able to get any of the parts for the Hamster Heaven for any of you lucky enough to have one
She also said you can order a Hamster Heaven cage in to the store free of charge to see what it's like and no postage and if you don't want it, there is no obligation for you to buy it. She said she ordered one in for a customer into their local store the other week:thumbup1:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow that's great that you can get the parts after all, thanks for finding all that out because it's well worth knowing. I think with pets at home a lot of the staff are just young kids that don't give a toss to be honest. I tried to order a stand for my guinea pig cage there once and one of the girls said she would order it but she never bothered.

Seems like they fobbed you off cos they can't be bothered ordering doesn't it?

The store I went to last Sunday told me they weren't even selling hamster heaven cages again as they hadn't got a contract with Savic and they were selling all the savic cages off because they had a new contract with Ferplast now. It makes me think that might be true too because they had no hamster heavens and look how they discontinued the Savic Cambridge earlier this year which was another good cage for hamsters. They have still got the hamster heaven online but unfortunately have no stock of it and nothing to say when they will have stock.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Wow that's great that you can get the parts after all, thanks for finding all that out because it's well worth knowing. I think with pets at home a lot of the staff are just young kids that don't give a toss to be honest. I tried to order a stand for my guinea pig cage there once and one of the girls said she would order it but she never bothered.
> 
> Seems like they fobbed you off cos they can't be bothered ordering doesn't it?
> 
> The store I went to last Sunday told me they weren't even selling hamster heaven cages again as they hadn't got a contract with Savic and they were selling all the savic cages off because they had a new contract with Ferplast now. It makes me think that might be true too because they had no hamster heavens and look how they discontinued the Savic Cambridge earlier this year which was another good cage for hamsters. They have still got the hamster heaven online but unfortunately have no stock of it and nothing to say when they will have stock.


The lady I quoted above said they are thinking about bringing the Hamster Heavens back into the bigger stores again but it is always a good idea to get in touch with head office if there is someting you can't get in the store or if you are having any problems in the store. As I said she even said she ordered a Hamster Heaven into a store for a customer to let the customer see it and then decide if she wanted it or not:thumbup1: I think the staff in Pets at Home just can't be bothered and they say anything. I have just had a phone call from one of the other deputy managers to apologise and she said head office had been on the phone to them to make sure they understand about customer orders and she said there is some Free Pets at home vouchers waiting for me at the store for all the mix up!!!

If you are trying to get a hamster heaven you should phone that number above and ask for that woman and she would get you one into the store


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow that sounds great that they are giving you some vouchers. The stingy things wouldn't even let me have an email with 10% off.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Wow that sounds great that they are giving you some vouchers. The stingy things wouldn't even let me have an email with 10% off.


Went up at tea time and the other deputy Manager apologised and gave me £20 worth of vouchers. So I was chuffed to say the least


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> Went up at tea time and the other deputy Manager apologised and gave me £20 worth of vouchers. So I was chuffed to say the least


woahhh lucky!!!


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Flissy said:


> woahhh lucky!!!


I know!!! It makes a change Also the lady at head office is going to send me the platform and ladders for free due to the fact the Deputy Manager I first spoke with didn't give me the correct info and me having to contact Savic and head office:thumbup1:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> I know!!! It makes a change Also the lady at head office is going to send me the platform and ladders for free due to the fact the Deputy Manager I first spoke with didn't give me the correct info and me having to contact Savic and head office:thumbup1:


That's brilliant.

Whenever I complain about something I never get anything.:lol:


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> That's brilliant.
> 
> Whenever I complain about something I never get anything.:lol:


I know what you mean I don't usually get anything either:001_huh:


----------

